# 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!!



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

Until now, I haven't seen an adequate (see also: cheap) solution for adapting a GM temp sensor to the 16v head. Sure, some will say "Easy Therm", other's will put extra bursting points in by splicing hoses...yadayadayada. I have a good one for you guys........what if GM made a smaller sensor?
Well, they do! Enter the saturn Ion. Proof that plastic cars CAN be recycled! I did a bit of research and found that they have a 1/8" NPT CLT sensor with the standard GM connection ($12 to $16). Note: the pictures below depict a saturn SW1 sensor.....same thing, different connector......it was for testing after all..........
What was used to "adapt" it to the cylinder head was a 1/8" to 1/4" NPT adapter bushing found in the plumbing section of Home Depot! ($1.90) Why is this important? Because 1/4" NPT is the precise size of the Thermo-time switch that you no longer need on your 16v when you go MS!!! Fellas, have fun with this one! Home Depot Motorsports Forever!
































Mad props to "tehlonz" for letting me guinea pig you on this one!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

ooh ooh more info about the connector used


----------



## atrujillo1991 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

I'm doing the EXACT same thing.
I pulled that temp sensor in a local yard recently.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_ooh ooh more info about the connector used

Saturn Ions have the "normal" GM sensor connector.








Thnx for sending me up the goods to test out Adrian










_Modified by TehLonz at 10:57 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

BTW .
1.8l 16v heads will have a thermotime switch in this place. 2.0l's have it blocked off with a fitting that uses a 6mm allen key, It will unthread and youll have your hole for the bushing/adapter for the sensor.


----------



## edge-motorsports (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

why not use the factory sensor and put the correct resistor in the board


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (edge-motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edge-motorsports* »_why not use the factory sensor and put the correct resistor in the board









why not just thread a sensor in and be done with it?








EDIT from my local boards

_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_
why do it if you dont have to . Im a guniea pig for these guys , they want to build a complete kit. Thread the sensor and your done.
#1 faster to setup.
#2 Sensors are easily available
#3 Gm sensors have seemed to be more reliable than mk2 bosch
#4 Gm(delphi) sensors and pigtails are usually cheaper than legit bosch sensors.



_Modified by TehLonz at 11:41 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

good info.. really wish i had known this when i was gathering parts


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

got a part number for that?








i got an install coming up, id love to give this a shot


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (edge-motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edge-motorsports* »_why not use the factory sensor and put the correct resistor in the board









no resistor swapping needed.
easytherm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but...if youre into gm sensors, this looks like it works. its at least somewhat cleaner than the super bulky standard gm sensors...


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Super bulky? No more than the Bosch sensors, but certainly cheaper and widely available from any parts store.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*

Part #AC DELCO Part # 213953 for those who would like to know.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Super bulky?

blue digi CTS is just a _little_ more compact than the hulk of a sensor gm uses to measure coolant








anyway this looks much cleaner than that standard sensor


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Part #AC DELCO Part # 213953 for those who would like to know.

thank you kindly


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Part #AC DELCO Part # 213953 for those who would like to know.

Thnx, I didnt have any thing to reference too


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

A quick google search yields:
http://www.oehq.com/index2.cfm...r=ACD
Also:
LS1 coolant temperature sensor (99-02) (2-wire) (AC-Delco #213-953) = 15326388


_Modified by xr4tic at 7:54 PM 8-24-2007_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
no resistor swapping needed.
easytherm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but...if youre into gm sensors, this looks like it works. its at least somewhat cleaner than the super bulky standard gm sensors...

To be clear:
This is what I prefaced in my initial post. This is an extremely quick way to "wire up and go" for the avg. Megasquirter. No opening up your box, no breaking out the solder iron, no entering in values, no "Mr Wizard" science projects just connect, and play. Not saying it is the only answer, but it does show some forward thinking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

fair enough








but...the changes are all in software, before you load the code


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Plug it in 
and
Go


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (TehLonz)*

bump


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

i think maybe ill give this gm sensor thing a shot afterall















see what all the fuss is about


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

an you ALMOST had me convinced to use vw sensors


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (VWralley)*

yeah, it must be getting chilly outside...hell is freezing over







im using GM parts on my 16v...


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_yeah, it must be getting chilly outside...hell is freezing over







im using GM parts on my 16v...


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

Isn't there a 1/4" NPT GM coolant sensor available that would fit without the adapter? I seem to recall reading about one in the "sensors" section of the megamanual, including one variant w/ a spade connector.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (jmaddocks)*

its saying the oil temp sensor on c4 corvettes
gm pn 25036292....says it has the same resistance curve as the rest of the gm temp sensors


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_an you ALMOST had me convinced to use vw sensors









have you tried it yet brendon?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_its saying the oil temp sensor on c4 corvettes
gm pn 25036292....says it has the same resistance curve as the rest of the gm temp sensors

Nice! Rock it if it works for you! I liked the Saturn Sensor because it had the standard piggy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_
have you tried it yet brendon?

not yet, meeting up with the fella to buy all the parts next week and should be starting on the install in about a week or so. doing up the DEMON RALLY bunny with this setup and that will also be going down in about two weeks time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_Isn't there a 1/4" NPT GM coolant sensor available that would fit without the adapter? I seem to recall reading about one in the "sensors" section of the megamanual, including one variant w/ a spade connector.


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_its saying the oil temp sensor on c4 corvettes
gm pn 25036292....says it has the same resistance curve as the rest of the gm temp sensors

Can anybody verify?
Someone on these boards has to work in an autoparts store...


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor. 185 Ohms @ 210F, 3400 Ohms @ 68F, 7,500 Ohms @ 39 F.
Engine Oil Temperature Sensor. 185 Ohms @ 210 F, 3400 Ohms @ 68 F, 7,500 Ohms @39 F.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

c4 oil temp sender
acdelco # 10096136


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

Pigtail isnt cheap. its 30+/- off rockauto though .
AC DELCO : PT1825 
I may be wrong though.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

You the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Typed all that earlier while talking to Digg but lost it so I said screw it.








Just use the aforementioned sensor with the cheap plumbing adapter and get on with life people. Otherwise spend some time on msefi.com and search the solutions for yourselves. Funny how none of this comes up until someone brings another solution up.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Wraith04)*









I have free time when I am not stripping sealer. 
http://www.msefi.com boards are too slow for moi too


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

Well, I guess someone around here has to be the inovator's.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

ACDelco Part # PT172
seems to be the pigtail # for the original sensor I tested in the original post, the sw sensor not the ION.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

You should be working on your car more instead of surfing the internet.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Wraith04)*

not @ 11pm at night.. the car is outside !!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_ACDelco Part # PT172
seems to be the pigtail # for the original sensor I tested in the original post, the sw sensor not the ION.

maybe im still hung over...but what exactly did that all mean?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

pigtail for this sensor









the ion one uses the "generic" GM clt pigtail.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

ah ok, got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_pigtail for this sensor









the ion one uses the "generic" GM clt pigtail.

Funny, I NEVER found the piggy for that sensor!







Once I knew that the ION had the generic, I gave up.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
OK I'd like to put my two cents in here for anyone that cares. I ordered the AC Delco Ion sensor with the normal GM connector P/N:213953. When the sensor arrived I noticed it had a different thread than the sensor pictured. 
I went to 5 different hardware/automotive stores looking for an adapter for this without any success. There just isn't one. The actual thread in the head is 14x1.50 not 1/4" NPT as stated. Which makes sense because this is in fact a German car with metric fasteners.
Secondly the thread on the Ion sensor is not 1/8" NPT. I believe I used 5/16" NPT. There is a lot of misinformation in this thread like most Vortex threads. 
To make a long story short, I had to end up machining my own adapter because I was an idiot and bought the suggested Ion sensor and tore my old setup apart before actually seeing any evidence that this works. 
If anyone has made the Ion sensor work with a conveniently found adapter, congratulations. You must know something that I wasn't able to find out. I recommend using the shown sensor and buying the pigtail to save yourself the hassle I had to go through.

First thing: many apologies for whatever issues you had making this work. As you can see from the pics, the adapter bushing that was used fits, and is flush....not sure what happened there







As far as the sensor itself, I made a deduction that the thread pitch was the same....who would've thunk it...GM making changes to a sensor?







At any rate, the idea here is to try to have an alternative to buying a coolant neck from a digi car, and still having to purchase an adapter for it (got an adapter for that too....I KNOW it fits). The bushing used was all of $2. I guess that in the end game, you could just use the sensor pictured. I just didn't know how hard it would be to find the pigtail for it. In another thread, we had come to the conclusion that GM makes a 1/4" threaded oil temp sensor that has the same temp. curve as the IAT and CLT. There was NO attempt at "misinformation" although mistakes were made. Not perfect, just trying to help where I can.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

According to an earlier post (not my own), the PN for the sensor pictured is PT172. When you look it up (I used rockauto.com) it looked like this:








Looked a bit weird to me, so I went searching for one with the generic GM connection.


_Modified by Diggatron at 8:25 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_As you can see from the pics, the adapter bushing that was used fits, and is flush....not sure what happened there









while were on the subject, has anyone pressure tested this combo? i wonder if the difference in thread pitch will cause leaks or anything under pressure?


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Not just yet. Tell ya what, I will purchase all aforementioned sensor numbers, and tell you what fits and what doesn't. Again, the idea here is with the DIY nature of MS, I thought to provide a quicker way from point A to B without having to buy a billion extra parts.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

maybe ill just end up tapping my coolant neck blockoff plate for one of the small sensors rather than running it in the head...would be nice to use that one with the standard CLT plug on it though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Again, whatever works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm still gonna look for the "plug-in" solution to the problem......the aim was to keep people from drilling, and tapping, and to keep a few dollars in their pockets.......
I am happy, of course, to provide you with a 3/8" NPT to VW factory coolant sensor adapter that fits nicely into the Digi-style coolant neck!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

hurry up!








got an install next weekend, want to use something quick an easy


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_ACDelco Part # PT172
seems to be the pigtail # for the original sensor I tested in the original post, the sw sensor not the ION.

so this for sure will thread in and work fine? the sensor in the first post and this pigtail


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Ok, I spent my lunch hour going between the Saturn dealer, one of my local parts houses, and Home Depot to come up with some answers for you guys. I will have pics to follow this post, but for now..........

HERE IS WHAT YOU WANT TO USE............
AC DELCO PN: #2131138 Saturn SW1 CLT ($9.45 @ rockauto.com)
Saturn PN: #*12117087 *Pigtail for the above sensor....hold your ankles while they ram it in you to the tune of $26
Home Depot Adapter Bushing (as specified ealier ($1.98)
Teflon Tape........
Now, seeing as how THAT solution comes to about $38, I figured that it was similar to fitting the normal sensor (3/8" NPT) to the 8v digi neck (if you had an 8v). 
Alternatively, I will experiment with using the 3/8" NPT sensor with a Pipe reducing coupler (3/8" FIP to 1/4" FIP) and a brass pipe nipple 1/4" MIPxClose....all found at home depot. This way, you have an "adapter" for the commonly used sensor.
Holla!










_Modified by Diggatron at 7:15 AM 9-24-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
HERE IS WHAT YOU WANT TO USE............
AC DELCO PN: #2131138 Saturn SW1 CLT ($9.45 @ rockauto.com)
Saturn PN: #12117086 Pigtail for the above sensor....hold your ankles while they ram it in you to the tune of $26
Home Depot Adapter Bushing (as specified ealier ($1.98)
Teflon Tape........


onit


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Be prepared for Saturn to not have that pigtail in stock. It's gonna take my local dealer about 5 days to have that thing in for me to pick up!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

my roomate is the parts manager at a saturn dealer


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

saturn in bellevue, WA has both of these in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
getting em tonight and should have one installed within the next week or so








apparently the part # for the sensor is different than what she found. did you miss some numbers maybe??


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_saturn in bellevue, WA has both of these in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
getting em tonight and should have one installed within the next week or so








apparently the part # for the sensor is different than what she found. did you miss some numbers maybe??

nope, pulls right up when I use rockauto.com


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

hmm, ill see what she brings home and hope its the same one


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Are you talking about the sensor, or the piggy? I can't seem to find the piggy anywhere else, but the sensor has a Delco PN.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

the sensor. that was in the saturn database


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
I went to 5 different hardware/automotive stores looking for an adapter for this without any success. There just isn't one. The actual thread in the head is 14x1.50 not 1/4" NPT as stated. Which makes sense because this is in fact a German car with metric fasteners.
Secondly the thread on the Ion sensor is not 1/8" NPT. I believe I used 5/16" FIP. There is a lot of misinformation in this thread like most Vortex threads. 


we are seeing the same issue on the head...
also not sure on the sensor, but i believe the one we got is 1/8 npt


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
we are seeing the same issue on the head...
also not sure on the sensor, but i believe the one we got is 1/8 npt









Ok, YES, the Saturn sensor is 1/8" NPT. The 1/8" to 1/4" Bushing fits in the head in the spot specified earlier. You then thread in the sensore (just like it was pictured in the original post)


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

1/4NPT = M14x1.5 
I have had the bushing thread into a alum. Cis 8v flange in the thermotime hole and into the 16v head. It threads in just like the thermotime . Its a 1~2$ bushing try it .


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_1/4NPT = M14x1.5 


have you tried how well that holds up as far as sealing?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_1/4NPT = M14x1.5 
I have had the bushing thread into a alum. Cis 8v flange in the thermotime hole and into the 16v head. It threads in just like the thermotime . Its a 1~2$ bushing try it .

we have the adaptor, he tried on 3 heads...maybe he got the wrong size out of a mis-labeled box








going in this beast btw


















_Modified by VWralley at 12:42 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (VWralley)*

i was at oregon trail this year, good time...bit wet..but fun


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
we have the adaptor, he tried on 3 heads...maybe he got the wrong size out of a mis-labeled box








going in this beast btw

















_Modified by VWralley at 12:42 PM 9-14-2007_








thats the only way.. I dont have a 16v runner here atm and this engine wont see water for some time.


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

I can do this. buy a 1/4" pipe T fitting , thread the old thermotime into the 1/4" fitting on the t and run the inlet and outlet into a watercooling loop of mine. It would be 1/2" hose running on it and a pump with the specs of : 10FT head , MAx PSI 50PSI , 317GPH


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
have you tried how well that holds up as far as sealing?

I know where you and "frechem" are going with this. "Contents Under pressure" Yes, but we're not talking about 10,000psi. I think that we are splitting hairs. It fits, and it fits tight.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

im still curious to see...
if its the wrong thread id be really interested to know if it seals right.
all itll take is someone firing up their car with the sensor in







should know within a minute or two


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Do you have a car that runs right (16v)now? This is exhausting, truly. I make an adapter for a digi car that is smooth sided, and looks identical to the lower-half of the factory CLT. It seals with a rubber grommet, and a cotter pin.....seals perfect, and nobody has had issue or questioned it's sealing properties. This thing THREADS in....FLUSH....and everyone is splitting hairs on how many PSI it will hold?!?!?!?!?! 
Valvecover: I.M. me your mailing address and I will _SEND_ you my sensor, and bushing. _I_ will put my money where my mouth is and give you what I have. I get a bit tired of hearing the rhetoric about "this don't work, that don't work" yet NOBODY will grow balls, and say what does.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Do you have a car that runs right (16v)now? This is exhausting, truly. I make an adapter for a digi car that is smooth sided, and looks identical to the lower-half of the factory CLT. It seals with a rubber grommet, and a cotter pin.....seals perfect, and nobody has had issue or questioned it's sealing properties. This thing THREADS in....FLUSH....and everyone is splitting hairs on how many PSI it will hold?!?!?!?!?! 
Valvecover: I.M. me your mailing address and I will _SEND_ you my sensor, and bushing. _I_ will put my money where my mouth is and give you what I have. I get a bit tired of hearing the rhetoric about "this don't work, that don't work" yet NOBODY will grow balls, and say what does.

Dude I love your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
I have a 16v that runs awesome before and after this ordeal. I used to run an adapter that I made for a digi coolant flange but liked the idea of the hidden sensor which is why I went with it. I did get the new sensor to work but I had to make my own adapter. I wouldn't be too worried about the 1/4"NPT not sealing. It was the fact that I could not find and adapter that had 1/4"NPT on the outside and had the correct thread pitch for the sensor on the inside. No biggie I made it all work out in the end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*edit* I can take some pics if anyone is interested.

Totally understand your deal, because a wrong Part Number was given. An assumption was made there that wwas erroneous. With this, the 1/4 to 1/8 adapter bushing is readily available from Home Depot for $1.98. The thing that bugs me the most is that I personally have nothing to gain from trying to make someone else's install easier on this one....its just a "freebie". So I wonder why everyone is/was splitting hairs.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_
Dude I love your setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
*edit* I can take some pics if anyone is interested.

please do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
diggatron...i dont have a running 16v, and with the amount of time i (dont) have to spend in the shop these days, itll be a while. but id be happy to thread it in and see how it fits...but i dont know that that would tell us anything new, as lonz has already established that it fits.
if you notice i never said will it hold x amount of psi, i was just curious whether someone had given it a shot yet and put it under pressure. id be happy to give it a shot and report back when im done and my motor is running, but itll just be a bit


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*

Don't fret, I will be threading this into my digi adapter and testing it as soon as I get back in town Monday, this will end all of the doubts.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*

Some light reading.








HELPFUL NOTES ABOUT THREADS;
1. THE METRIC THREAD DESIGNATION USES PITCH IN PLACE OF THE MORE FAMILIAR U.S.A. METHOD OF THREADS PER INCH. PITCH IS THE DISTANCE IN mm FROM ANY ONE POINT ON A THREAD TO A CORRESPONDING POINT ON THE NEXT THREAD, WHEN MEASURED PARALLEL TO ITS AXIS. 
2. METRIC COARSE THREAD DOES NOT HAVE TO HAVE PITCH SPECIFIED. THE ABSENCE OF THE PITCH SPECIFICATION INDICATES THAT THE THREAD WILL BE FROM THE COARSE THREAD SERIES. 
3. THE NOMINAL DIAMETER OF METRIC PIPE THREADS, BOTH TAPERED AND PARALLEL IS THE SAME AS THE MAJOR DIAMETER (OD) OF THE THREAD. HOWEVER, THE U.S.A., BRITISH AND JAPANESE NOMINAL PIPE THREAD DIAMETERS CORRESPOND TO THE APPROXIMATE INSIDE DIAMETER (ID) OF THE PIPE OR TUBE. IN SECTION (A), ALL THE THREADS ARE LISTED IN ASCENDING MAJOR DIAMETER SIZE ORDER. THIS PLACES THE U.S.A., BRITISH AND JAPANESE PIPE THREADS AMONG THREAD DIAMETERS WHICH ARE LARGER THAN THEIR NOMINAL SIZE. 
Something that hasn't been addressed and I didn't think about. The stock sensor is M14x1.5 thread but this designation does not include a T after the 1.5 which means it isn't a tapered thread. With the NPT adapter in a straight threaded hole the NPT (National Pipe Thread, tapered) would seal better as it is tapered, although it would seal on the top of the threads instead of the bottom like normal. As you can see by the top diagram even the angle of the threads is the same on metric threads.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (frechem)*

Alright, Adrain and I were discussing this tonight again. The gauge sender goes in the top right and you can thread the 1/8" Saturn sensor in the hole on the left side of the coolant neck which is in the water jacket also, no bushing needed. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (TehLonz)*









CLT sensor holes are m10x1.0 IIRC , Once i tried for ****s and giggles if my autometer coolant temp sender would work. It didnt to my memory ,


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (TehLonz)*

You are correct on M10x1.0 but that puts it in the 1/8" size, Diggs threaded his sensor in on his spare head last night.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_You are correct on M10x1.0 but that puts it in the 1/8" size, Diggs threaded his sensor in on his spare head last night.

I threaded a brass 1/8" NPT adapter in place of one of the M10x1.0 oil pressure switches above the oil filter. I had an extra oil filter mount, so I was willing to experiment.







Obviously, the NPT fitting is tapered and the metric hole was not, but the thread pitch was close enough to screw the adapter all the way in and use a copper washer. Absolutely no leaks in 18 months w/ oil pressures up to 75 psi, FWIW.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_
I threaded a brass 1/8" NPT adapter in place of one of the M10x1.0 oil pressure switches above the oil filter. I had an extra oil filter mount, so I was willing to experiment.







Obviously, the NPT fitting is tapered and the metric hole was not, but the thread pitch was close enough to screw the adapter all the way in and use a copper washer. Absolutely no leaks in 18 months w/ oil pressures up to 75 psi, FWIW.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thank you, sir!


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_
I threaded a brass 1/8" NPT adapter in place of one of the M10x1.0 oil pressure switches above the oil filter. I had an extra oil filter mount, so I was willing to experiment.







Obviously, the NPT fitting is tapered and the metric hole was not, but the thread pitch was close enough to screw the adapter all the way in and use a copper washer. Absolutely no leaks in 18 months w/ oil pressures up to 75 psi, FWIW.

Well, there's the proof that they hold pressure, and more than the 20lbs or so generated by the cooling system.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_
Well, there's the proof that they hold pressure, and more than the 20lbs or so generated by the cooling system.

our coolant caps vent at 15psi unless they are aftermarket


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_
our coolant caps vent at 15psi unless they are aftermarket

OK then, now we are only worried about 15lbs. For all the conjecture and doubt that was posted before my statement was only to put it into perspective as to the amount of pressure we were dealing with when tying to seal the threads when using the Saturn sensor in the stock locations. The fact that it has been used at pressure over double that proves that it will seal.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_The fact that it has been used at pressure over double that proves that it will seal. 

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats ALL i was curious to see








lookin forward to givin this a whirl on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit, so can you buy these saturn sensors online, or is it cheaper at napa?


_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 11:01 AM 9-15-2007_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats ALL i was curious to see








lookin forward to givin this a whirl on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit, so can you buy these saturn sensors online, or is it cheaper at napa?

_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 11:01 AM 9-15-2007_

I bought it locally for about the same as I found it online (about $10). The part that you have to bend over for is the piggy from the Saturn dealer ('bout $26). I'm now just trippin' out 'cause I can thread the @$#%^& thing into the original hole for the factory CLT sensor! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &







for all!!


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

"Sticky" anyone?


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_"Sticky" anyone?

Wow, you must be really happy about this.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*

K.M.A.








I just want it to be easy to find after all of this "back and forth"


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

hmm we dont have a saturn dealer in town...lame


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Wraith04)*

K.M.A.








I just want it to be easy to find after all of this "back and forth"


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

sorry to anger you there buddy, was just double checking what we had vs. what you said would work







my buddy with the rally car is working on it and called an said it wouldnt plug in, im not there so another method had to be used. its tough workin on cars online and over the phone









thanks for your work/help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








another thing these are good for even if the adaptor doesnt fit or one chooses to not risk it not sealing for whatever reason, these are at least smaller and can be more easily fitted into aluminum coolant necks for different setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_sorry to anger you there buddy, was just double checking what we had vs. what you said would work







my buddy with the rally car is working on it and called an said it wouldnt plug in, im not there so another method had to be used. its tough workin on cars online and over the phone









thanks for your work/help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








another thing these are good for even if the adaptor doesnt fit or one chooses to not risk it not sealing for whatever reason, these are at least smaller and can be more easily fitted into aluminum coolant necks for different setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

BAH!
Anger? no.
Frustrated? OH YEAH!








It is just as difficult to explain via interweb as it is to fix via interweb!








I need to be as clear as possible.....If you try to fit the adapter into the hole for the factory coolant sensor.....it will NOT fit. Use the adapter for the hole where the thermo-time switch is. If you ahve a later model (motronic) head, there will be a hole plug where the thermo-time would normally be. Take out the plug, and use the adapter there. What I am telling you now is that the Saturn sensor will thread DIRECTLY into the spot where the factory coolant temp sensor is right now.....WITHOUT the "adapter".


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

that was a lot better of a description^ maybe put that and the correct part numbers for the sensor and pigtail in the first post or whatever..


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_that was a lot better of a description^ maybe put that and the correct part numbers for the sensor and pigtail in the first post or whatever..

What, and negate the journey taken?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
What, and negate the journey taken?









eh whatever ive been watching it since the first thread so no worries here!


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MofoDan (Jul 6, 2002)

frechem: What is the part number of the sensor you are using?
I picked up #213-953 but it is not 1/8NPT, it's M12x1.5. 
Thanks in advance,
-Dan


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (MofoDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MofoDan* »_frechem: What is the part number of the sensor you are using?
I picked up #213-953 but it is not 1/8NPT, it's M12x1.5. 
Thanks in advance,
-Dan

It is AC DELCO Part # 213-953.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_Ok, I spent my lunch hour going between the Saturn dealer, one of my local parts houses, and Home Depot to come up with some answers for you guys. I will have pics to follow this post, but for now..........

HERE IS WHAT YOU WANT TO USE............
AC DELCO PN: #*2131138* Saturn SW1 CLT ($9.45 @ rockauto.com)
Saturn PN: #*12117087* Pigtail for the above sensor....hold your ankles while they ram it in you to the tune of $26
Home Depot Adapter Bushing (as specified ealier ($1.98)
Teflon Tape........
Now, seeing as how THAT solution comes to about $38, I figured that it was similar to fitting the normal sensor (3/8" NPT) to the 8v digi neck (if you had an 8v). 
Alternatively, I will experiment with using the 3/8" NPT sensor with a Pipe reducing coupler (3/8" FIP to 1/4" FIP) and a brass pipe nipple 1/4" MIPxClose....all found at home depot. This way, you have an "adapter" for the commonly used sensor.
Holla!









Just posting again for those who may have missed it. As I mentioned a few post's ago, you can take the above sensor part number and thread it in to the head directly. If you have been tracking this thead from the begining, you will already be aware that some of the part number's that were thought to work, do not. I think that was established like two pages ago. Additionally, my Saturn dealer provided me with the wrong part and PN for the piggy that goes to the two pin saturn sensor. The correct PN for the piggy is in bold above. What the heck, it's only money, right?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

1/8" to 1/4 NPT in a 1.8 16v thermo time switch hole...mk2
fits perfect, threads right in and goes tight, no signs of a leak...car hasnt run yet cause i hate soldering and im putting it off till the last possible chore


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_no signs of a leak...car hasnt run yet 

of course it wont leak, theres no pressure


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (frechem)*

the way it threaded in leads me to believe its a solid seal, and it took 5 min and i didnt have to do anything but thread it in...
fine, you dont say perfect, i will though








honestly what i meant is it went right in with no issues and snugged down perfect. perhaps the thread isnt exactly the same, but its close enough to work well as far as i can tell...










_Modified by VWralley at 12:35 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
I wouldn't say perfect either because it is not the correct thread.

Well then do us all a favor and find one that is........


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (frechem)*

I guess until you machine one for everyone we'll just have to use our "imperfect" solution.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Wraith04)*

isnt it nice when people get upset about a solution you use but they are not 100% a fan of the product or price and say stuff like "i could machine that myself for half the cost blah blah" yet do nothing to provide an alternate solution?








unless you actually have a better way which is available to the masses, thanks for you input, but no thanks


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_isnt it nice when people get upset about a solution you use but they are not 100% a fan of the product or price and say stuff like "i could machine that myself for half the cost blah blah" yet do nothing to provide an alternate solution?








unless you actually have a better way which is available to the masses, thanks for you input, but no thanks

















Ditto.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_
As I already stated I couldn't because there probably isn't one.














That is why I machined my own.

...you also (obviously) don't read very well because you fail to notice the correction to my earliest posting about what p/n to use. I have posted and re-poted what is to be used in order to make it work. I am past _STARTING_ to think that your presence here in this thread is for less than admirable goals.
Compare yourself: http://communitiesonline.homes....html




_Modified by Diggatron at 4:13 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (frechem)*

http://autometer.carshopinc.co.../2267








Can I say I win?










_Modified by TehLonz at 7:49 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

That works. Shame on me for suggesting a $2 bushing from the hardware store that does the same thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Frechem: Whatever, man.....I'm done with the constant banter from you about the threads on the part now being specified not being the same. Even though it has been established that the thread angle, etc. is the same, and the fact that I have a sensor threaded in the block....tightly. Whatever, man.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

I think you ment to post this.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (Wraith04)*

Whichever gets the @#$%%^ job done........


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (Diggatron)*


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_I didn't fail to notice sh*t. The head does *not* have an NPT thread. Period. An NPT threaded adapter will probably work but my point is that the two threads are not the same. it is not the correct thread. You guys must have a skull 4" thick.

i have this on my 2.0L 16v head and it threaded in with no problems. i had to take the allen plug out, but thats it. i'll try it on my 1.8L head tomorrow.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

I will be pressure testing this within the next couple of days. Have mine all installed and ready, just some final minor wiring to finish up before the Scirocco fires...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_1/8" to 1/4 NPT in a 1.8 16v thermo time switch hole...mk2
fits perfect, threads right in and goes tight, no signs of a leak...car hasnt run yet cause i hate soldering and im putting it off till the last possible chore
























many miles on this, no issues at all. this solution works great (not "perfect" but awesome







)









AND the saturn sensor is very compact for use in other installations. doing a 1.6l this week with it










_Modified by VWralley at 9:44 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## torquetuning (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (MofoDan)*

those of you worried about the sensor holding under pressure..

i threaded a npt oil temp sensor into my oil housing temp sensor hole m10x1 and its held just fine, no oil leaks Btw equis sells a m10x1 adapter for oil sender but wont work with a temp sensor though its to small.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (torquetuning)*

Update: I have been running this setup with the Saturn sensor for a few months now with NO issues at all. Just use a little teflon tape on both the adapter and sensor, and it is completely leak free.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Thanks, guys! Glad to see that this is working for you! I was startin to wonder...........


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone else think this one is the same, but just uses the old style "mushroom head" style weatherproof connector?
http://www.napaonline.com/Mast...ensor


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (EuroRabbit)*

I had/have heard that such an animal did exist. Is there any information on the threads? Also, what is the price of the pigtail?


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

I just got that sensor in today and was $12 from Napa. It also has the same resistance values as the "larger" GM sensor from the 80's cars. I measured the resistance in ice water and boiler water and they match right up to the .pdf file from the megamanule.
The thread pitch is M12x1.5.


_Modified by EuroRabbit at 4:48 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

So as it turns out I cant find a metric M12x1.5 to M14x1.5 adapter. But like others have said a 1/4" NPT is close enough to M14x1.5 that it will work w/o leaking. What Im going to have to do is buy a 1/8"npt to 1/4"npt and then redrill and tap it to M12x1.5.
Its not the best way of doing it, but it will work. Plus I like the advantage of having then sensor having two wires (one 5V and the other ground), that way there are no grounding issues with the sensor for MS and it will be a cleaner signal.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Is the terminal connection the same as a standard GM sensor?
If so, I may have to go buy one, the saturn sensor is nice, but this sounds like a cheaper solution if it uses the standard connector.
What car is this from?


_Modified by xr4tic at 10:17 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (EuroRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroRabbit* »_So as it turns out I cant find a metric M12x1.5 to M14x1.5 adapter. But like others have said a 1/4" NPT is close enough to M14x1.5 that it will work w/o leaking. What Im going to have to do is buy a 1/8"npt to 1/4"npt and then redrill and tap it to M12x1.5.


_Quote, originally posted by *TehLonz* »_http://autometer.carshopinc.co.../2267








Can I say I win?


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Is the terminal connection the same as a standard GM sensor?
If so, I may have to go buy one, the saturn sensor is nice, but this sounds like a cheaper solution if it uses the standard connector.
What car is this from?

_Modified by xr4tic at 10:17 AM 8-1-2008_

The Sensor is from a 2006 Saturn Ion Redline 2.0l 16v. All of the other engines and years (maybe from 2006 back its the same in the Redline) use differnt sensors. And yes it uses the same connector as the standard GM sensors.
I ran into a problem trying to drill and tap a 1/8npt to 1/4npt out to 12mx1.5. I either didnt get the drill straight because about half way through tapping it the adapter broke due to the wall tickness being to thin.
Alternatively I did drill and tap the smaller original CTS hole that CIS used (the white one on the left) to 12mx1.5 on a spare head that I have. It seemed to work great and the Saturn and old Bosch sensors are the same length so you dont have any problems bottoming out. It takes some balls to do as a mistake will be costly, but I think it is a better solution to drilling out and tapping a 1/8npt to 1/4npt adapter. You can be confident that its not going to leak and you can also know that the sensors thermo-bung will be fully submerged in the coolant.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Is the terminal connection the same as a standard GM sensor?
If so, I may have to go buy one, the saturn sensor is nice, but this sounds like a cheaper solution if it uses the standard connector.
What car is this from?

_Modified by xr4tic at 10:17 AM 8-1-2008_

Agreed, I always intended to find a smaller sensor with the standard connector. I have bought no fewer than four different sensors and have tried them all out. I still like the idea of using the Saturn (SL1) sensor DIRECT to the cylinder head. The problem there is cost.










_Modified by Diggatron at 7:33 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (crazy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_*Part #AC DELCO Part # 213953*




regular GM sensor, AC DELCO superceded part, stock thermo time switch








i tried this before reading here, as the thread i did see was in the mk2 forum and was not updated with all this info about the other gm sensor haha


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

FYI if you use the saturn sensor, dont buy the sensor at the dealer. most prolly know this, i did, but im in a hurry and i cant wait for shipping...
SW1 sensor
pigtail
$62
ouch


----------



## crittah911 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Ok, I'm reading through this and just want to clarify. If I thread the saturn sensor directly into the head, I lose the hole for the bosch clt for the gauge cluster, correct?
If I buy the NPT adaptor, is there a sensor that uses standard GM connectors? The part # given is for the SW, which does not use a standard piggy, right?
TIA.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (metrotomo)*

no, the saturn coolant temp does not thread directly into the head, and no you dont loose the gauge for your cooland temp.
you use the thermo time switch hole, which is for the CIS ecu. then you need the npt adaptor (1/8 to 1/4) to thread into the thermo time switch hole (12x1.5 but close enough to a 1/4npt to seal and work fine)
see pic: you want to use #4 
(dont pay attnetion to the text in the upper left, that means nothing unlsee you are swapping to digi2)









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the saturn one is the small two wire unit. and to make that work you need the NPT adaptor and correct saturn plug.
shown here w/ the NPT adaptor








sensor - SW1 or SL1 they are both the same
plug w/ wire - 12117087










_Modified by -RalleyTuned- at 2:25 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## crittah911 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

^I was reading earlier in the thread about threading it directly into the old bosch clt (the white one, I think it's for the gauges and it's m10x1). Maybe I'm crazy, but I could have sworn it was in there somewhere as another option.
I was confused as to whether or not there was a Saturn sensor to fit the adaptor which also uses a standard GM connector/pigtail.
Thanks for the response, so the connector will fit the saturn clt, but not. regular style GM clts.


_Modified by metrotomo at 5:41 PM 2-2-2009_


----------



## crittah911 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_
I need to be as clear as possible.....If you try to fit the adapter into the hole for the factory coolant sensor.....it will NOT fit. Use the adapter for the hole where the thermo-time switch is. If you ahve a later model (motronic) head, there will be a hole plug where the thermo-time would normally be. Take out the plug, and use the adapter there. What I am telling you now is that the Saturn sensor will thread DIRECTLY into the spot where the factory coolant temp sensor is right now.....WITHOUT the "adapter". 

That's what I was talking about before, sorry any confusion.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (metrotomo)*

Ok, guys.
1st page, 3rd picture:
See where the brass adapter is? to the left of it is another hole. IIRC, there was a plug in that spot when I stripped that head. The sensor for your gauges stays in the spot it was in. Turns out, that the spot next to the brass adapter is 1/8" npt EQUIVALENT (for the anal), and fits the saturn sensor directly to the head. That is what I was talking about.


----------



## 91whitewolfsburg (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

im confused


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (91whitewolfsburg)*

You've gotta be kidding me.....


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

.....Time to illustrate:








Ok, see where the 16v Coolant Tem sensor is for the 16v ecu? Use that hole....same size as the saturn sensor.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

never stuck it in that hole


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (-RalleyTuned-)*

Ok, NOW we're gettin somewhere. It is the same size as the saturn sensor. The Thermo-time switch position requires use of the brass adaptor that I specified earlier.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_never stuck it in that hole


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (yeayeayea)*


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (GLiwant a vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiwant a vr6* »_


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

I have a question.. Does it have to be from the saturn Ion. I found a saturn at the junkyard. I was like a 96 SL2 or something. I used the 1/8 to 1/4 brass fitting in the Thermo sensor spot and the sensor fits just fine. So im not sure if this Saturn ION sensor is the only one that will work. I have the sensor from the SL2 in mine. They are all the same in the 91-04 saturn SL1, SL2 and SW series. I checked it out on Rockford.


----------



## MRF (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (TehLonz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"TehLonz"* »_
ACDelco Part # PT172
seems to be the pigtail # for the original sensor I tested in the original post, the sw sensor not the ION.


For this sensor? Cool, thanks.








Sweet, looks like it'll work!



















_Modified by MRF at 6:38 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MRF)*

I went and got my parts today from the dealer...
pigtail part no. 12117087
cts 21025106
and the HD tuning fitting


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_.....Time to illustrate:








Ok, see where the 16v Coolant Tem sensor is for the 16v ecu? Use that hole....same size as the saturn sensor.

I just found this out... i dont even need the adapter piece
the sensor fits right in that hole no issues


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (vdubbin0.)*

Which is exactly what I mentioned at the top of this page with this same pic..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (Diggatron)*

been using those in that hole for all my conversions, have probably 6 or 7 of them in use. I have almost 30k on the on in my gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16ValveInside (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_been using those in that hole for all my conversions, have probably 6 or 7 of them in use. I have almost 30k on the on in my gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Are you using the AC DELCO PN: #2131138 Saturn SW1 CLT Sensor, and the Saturn PN: #12117087 Pigtail ?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: 16v Megasquirt Coolant Temp. Sensor Adapter!!! (16ValveInside)*

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli4life (Feb 22, 2002)

got the sensor and the pig tail but ms isn't reading the sensor, temp is always at 70 no mater what... should i have to calibrate anything for this sensor? any suggestions? 
thanks ryan


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Should just work. Have you checked sensor ground? And MS ground?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

gli4life said:


> got the sensor and the pig tail but ms isn't reading the sensor, temp is always at 70 no mater what... should i have to calibrate anything for this sensor? any suggestions?
> thanks ryan


 No calibration needed 



ps2375 said:


> Should just work. Have you checked sensor ground? And MS ground?


 ^^This 

Got mine from the junkyard with a one wire pigtail, hooked it up and was good to go.


----------



## gli4life (Feb 22, 2002)

with the factory pig tail i have has a yellow and a black wire i assumed the yellow was ecu and black was sensor ground, is that correct? i got a tune from spitfire i think maybe they are doing something funny with there sensor set up and thats why its not reading. any good links to a stock 9a 16v tunes? thanks for the help thus far:beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Its a ntc sensor. It basically means its not polarized, so it should not matter how you hook it up. I personally would use black to ground, as with most electrical systems (minus VWs) black is ground and could make for a less confusing setup.

If you use a DIYautotune harness the coolant temp wire is also yellow iirc.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*1st thing.* After installing one of these and then looking for a pigtail on Saturn forums I discovered that this pigtail has a high failure rate. So finding a used one is difficult.....:facepalm:

*2nd thing.* I checked 2 new sensors with a meter and they both read very low resistance at normal air temp. I'm talking .3 ohms. It's like there's no thermistor in em. So with a "GM sensor" calibration I'm getting a max temp reading -> 350+ def F. 

What gives?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

New or used sensor? I have seen used ones fail, my new purchased one has not failed yet. I have found all my pigtails in the salvage yard, but it looks like there is a pn for the pigtail. Were the new sensors the cheapest ones(Chinese crap) or a name brand sensor?


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

I tested 2 new AC Delco sensors and both were broken, no resistance, straight continuity. So today I went to generic no name store and bought generic no name sensor and this one seems to test out OK. Greeaaaaaattttttttt. Now I have much confidence in this sensor. :thumbdown:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I guess you were the lucky one. I wouldn't really worry too much about the sensors failing, it's not like you'll have a hard time diagnosing it.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

Isnt the stock sensor 12x1.5mm? Why not use this?

http://www.lms-efi.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=147


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

SciroccoPowered said:


> Isnt the stock sensor 12x1.5mm? Why not use this?
> 
> http://www.lms-efi.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=147


Nope. 10X1mm. That is for the screw in ones.


----------



## SciroccoPowered (Jul 28, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> Nope. 10X1mm. That is for the screw in ones.


Isn't the 10x1.0 for the sensor that goes to the guage? I'm pretty sure the one for the CIS ecu is m12


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I think the one you are thinking of is a 14mm, but the thermal time sw is 10mm. And if you are on MS, you don't need a thermal time sw any more.


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

If you are like me and had to read this thread 10x to figure out WTF was going on, here is the short and sweet. Buy 1 coolant temp sensor from a Saturn SL1. I used P/N SU1131VC from AutoZone. Remove factory white coolant temp sensor from head. Screw in Saturn coolant temp sensor. Done. 

Note: As described at length above, the threads are not an exact match. The temp sensor will still screw in just fine and it won't mangle the threads in the head, I checked by pulling it out and reinstalling the factory sensor. Just take your time, it will be tight, but it works.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

